# Question for my WordPress Peeps



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

So I need a plugin or even a snipit of code but can't seem to find what I'm looking for. 

What I'd like to do is to automatically display my last 4-5 blog posts on my static homepage. Not just a list with the tittle, I'm looking for something that will display the featured image, show some of the text, and have a "continue reading" button or link at the end. 

I searched for a good hour or so last night and came up with nada. TIA


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Do you have Jet Pack installed? There is a widget called Featured Category Slider, it's pretty slick. You can have it display 1-3 posts, and as many posts as you want. I put one on the bottom left on BP if you want to see it.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I had a problem with jetpack, it seem to bog my site so I uninstalled it


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

lol I saw it Chris, wasn't expecting it to be dedicated to me. :blush:

I had Jetpack but deleted it a while ago. That's pretty much what I'm looking for only I'd like to put it in the body as opposed to the sidebar. 

Thanks again Chris!!


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Well, that depends on your theme options. Some have an option for a widgetized page or posts slider that you could put below the images.


----------

